# A Nonsense Story



## candid petunia (Sep 10, 2011)

This is a nonsense story. A nonsense story is a story which makes no sense. The word nonsense, derived from _non_ and _sense_, actually makes no sense itself. So basically, this story is for all those people who themselves make no sense. Only senseless people read senseless stuff. You see, that’s the way life goes. Unimportant people do unimportant stuff. And teachers do teaching stuff. And students do student stuff. And police do police stuff. And criminals do criminal stuff. Have you ever come across a criminal who does police stuff? If you haven’t, then CONGRATULATIONS! You are perfectly normal! You have come from Mars! _That _is very rare nowadays (finding normal people, I mean). They all seem to have come from a foreign planet called Earth. Weird creatures. All they have is 2 eyes, 1 nose, 2 ears, 2 hands, 2 feet and a body to support them all (a body to support all these organs, not all the creatures). I mean, have you seen any normal people with such disproportion?? 2 eyes, 2 ears, 2 hands, 2 feet and _only 1 nose_? Outrageous! Why can’t organisms be normal just like us? 2 eyes, 5 hands, 3 ears, 7 feet and 10 noses. See what I mean? That’s how it should be; 10 noses, not just 1. How on Mars do you expect to smell food if you have only one nose? Somebody should go teach them proportion. 

And recently, some of those people had invited me to eat some nosh. I had gone to this banquet with all sorts of delicious smelling food which I could smell with all my 10 noses. Well no, not all 10. One of them was blocked, you see. So I couldn’t smell them properly. So I looked at the brighter side of life and told myself, “Look, there _is_ a brighter side to life. How would life be if there was no brighter side at all? Nobody would get up from their sleep, that’s what would happen. After all, the sun wouldn’t be there to give a brighter side to life.” So looking at the brighter side of life (I squinted my eyes, life was so bright), I fell asleep. Right there in that banquet. And then I was taken to a stretcher in an ambulance, and the stretcher was rushed from highways, forests, towns and cities until we reach the North Pole. And there in the cave was a Yeti. He was ferocious-looking. I had gone as white as the Yeti, I was so afraid. And then he picked me up, and I pretended to be awake (I was asleep all this while, remember?). He wanted to eat me up but I opened my eyes and acted dead. So the Yeti sniffed me and rushed up a tree. Thanks to that old traditional story, the Yeti knew he had to sniff me (he told me so). So I was saved, and all the other people rushed out. They were all pernickety and persnickety and gave me all sorts of medicines to get me well. And then I was well and I was given nose-gays (which means a bunch of flowers, not a gay nose) and fussed over for a long time. And did I tell you, over there, 9 of my noses had got blocked. So I got fed up and looked at the darker side of life. And surprisingly, I stayed awake.


Sorry, got carried away. And now, back to what I was _actually _going to say. Back to my nonsense story.
Once upon a time, a weasel died. The End.


----------



## larryslater (Sep 12, 2011)

Poor weasel. :tickled_pink:


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 12, 2011)

Very intriguing.....about the weasel I mean...how did the weasel die---was he murdered by an alien with to many noses? Thanks for an interesting read...Peace...Jul


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 13, 2011)

A nonsense story, not supposed to make sense I guess, so I suppose we'll never know how the weasel died. This just flowed for me, was written 4 years ago and I could never edit after that. Too confusing. :topsy_turvy:


----------



## Cricri (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Candid,
it reminds me of the way children will tell you what they did at school or about a movie they saw...all info kind of put together in no specific or logical orders...just for you to sort out the best you can.  I don't know if it was your intention thou? Or you wrote it just for the fun of it?
My best,
C


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 23, 2011)

Had written just for the fun of it. Reminds me of Dave Barry somehow. Thanks for reading.


----------



## iholland95 (Nov 13, 2011)

I honestly don't really get it, but that's ok cause I didn't even really read it anyways. :wink:


----------



## seyelint (Nov 13, 2011)

I did like the writing in this piece. There are spots of wording where you could tighten and strengthen, but any changes I would suggest would be for polishing. 

Remember repetition, though works wonders at times, other times it causes harm.

Enjoyed. I never liked weasels, but I do like ferrets. Obviously I'm mad.

S


----------



## Hawke (Nov 14, 2011)

So how am I supposed to sleep tonight without knowing how the weasel died? I mean, he/she/it could've died of anything. It could've even been contagious... like the start of an outbreak or something... and there I'd be—wide awake and trying to talk myself into believing everything was fine when it wasn't!

Well I'm still grinning. Thank you muchly for the fun read, Candid.


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 14, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed, seyelint and Hawke.   My friends had laughed their heads off while reading this but now I'm unsure if it makes proper sense.


----------



## bazz cargo (Nov 16, 2011)

> My friends had laughed their heads off while reading this but now I'm unsure if it makes proper sense.



Inside the act of creation there is moment where a fusion of ideas become rational, before that moment all is chaos. Just one spark of enlightenment will lead to a dish of delectable prose. With childlike wonder and erratic fulfilment we wend our way from the logic of nonsense to the unfortunate weasel. Maybe a good psychoanalyst could tease apart the depths hidden here, but to us ordinary mortals it is like a glimpse into the firework display of your creative mind. It made me smile. 
Thank you
Bazz


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 17, 2011)

> Inside the act of creation there is moment where a fusion of ideas become rational, before that moment all is chaos. Just one spark of enlightenment will lead to a dish of delectable prose. With childlike wonder and erratic fulfilment we wend our way from the logic of nonsense to the unfortunate weasel.


I love the way you put it. Thank you for reading, glad it made you smile.


----------



## bazz cargo (Nov 17, 2011)

I have had this stuck in my head all day, I think the unfortunate death of the Weasel might just be the greatest end line of all time.


----------

